# Ben Pearson vintage bow site?



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

Anybody know of a website that has pictures of Ben Pearson bows vintage 1960-1970? My first bow was a Ben Pearson 56# 58" (I think). For the life of me I don't recall the model. Wish I still had it. As I recall it had a really nice multi wood riser. If I could see some photos of models during those years I might be able to figure out which one I had. Might even try to find one on the auction site.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 9, 2008)

There is a site called archery archives that had tons of good photos and catalog pages that doesn't currently appear to be up and running.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

AP,

Yeah found that one awhile back as well. For the Pearson bows pages past 1965 the pictures don't load in the pages. 

As a side note Google reports that site has been compromised and have been injecting trojans in the past.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 9, 2008)

RTA

Best place to see great pictures of aold Ben Pearson bows is"

EBAY

Just put in a search for "Ben Pearson recurve"  Once you have looked at everthing there is to see, click on "completed items" and you wills see bows auction in the last 30 days.

I doub't that you will find a site with more than ebay.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep did that last night. Didn't see anything that looked like what I recalled my old bow looked like. Course last time I saw the bow was in 1971 or 1972. 

I'll put a saved search there to keep up with future pearson bows posting.

Thanks.

RTA


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

My memory on the bow is a bit cloudy. 

But the funny thing on memory is I still see the yellow Microflight arrows flying over the backs of 3 does I missed on the 3 consecutive days from the exact same stand. Back then I was so green as a bowhunter, and human being for that matter, that I didn't know arrow trajectory and aiming point changed when shooting from a tree stand. Learned that lesson.


----------



## cape buffalo (Jul 9, 2008)

*here*

http://www.archeryarchives.com/pearson1.html


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

CB,

That's the site  I was talking about. The pictures are missing after 1962. It's some help with the riser materials description, bow length and model name so that helps narrow down which bows mine may been. 

Thanks.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

I've narrowed it down to possibly this one.

BP-H90, 1969, No. 7388, 58 inches 

Can't find a  pic yet but the riser wood description sounds promising.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

Just saw a BP-H90 on the Austrian (not Australia) ebay site. That wasn't it.

The riser shape of the 1970-71 Predator seems familiar but the wood and number of laminations doesn't seem right.

Might get with my hunting buddies back then and see if they have any photographs of us with our bows.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 9, 2008)

"Back then I was so green as a bowhunter, and human being for that matter, that I didn't know arrow trajectory and aiming point changed when shooting from a tree stand. Learned that lesson"

Welcome to the club.   I been doing it ovr 40 years now and I still feel green as a bowhunter... and sometimes as a human being.  I learn something new every day.


----------

